# Black Hair Algae *Pics* and water parameters



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I gathered some more info on my 20g tank that is suffering from this black hair algae? I was controlling this by spot treating with a plastic syringe using Seachem Excel, but am getting overwhelmed by algae growth. The only other algae growth I have is some green spot algae on the glass (no big deal). Pics are below the tank parameters.....

*The Tank:*

20g Planted (1/2 gravel 1/2 fluorite black)

Pressurized CO2 at 2bps (diffusion through ceramic disk glass diffuser)

Lighting: Coralife 65w 6700k @ 10hrs/day

pH: 5.0

No2: 0

NH3/NH4+: 0

GH: 9

KH: 5

*Pictures:*


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just noticed that most of my Oto Cats look real sick, and are mostly motionless near the gravel...uh oh.

Help?!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The algae on the pictures are Staghorn. They appear when there is a sudden raise of Ammonia. The Ammonia can later disappear and you will never know what happened. If the Staghorn keeps on growing your tank is dirty. It has a disbalance. You don't know what to fix so here it is how to go about it:

The test are lying to you, as usual. Throw them away and start doing small 10% water changes every 2 days.

--Nikolay


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Agrees. water changes for the win!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nikolay, I see you are somewhat of an expert in staghorn algae prevention. Thanks for identifying the algae, and also recommending the cure.

Thanks also, Richards.

I will begin more frequent water changes today.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

With the small and frequent water changes your goal is to "reset" the tank to zero. Meaning for a few days the tank will be left with no nutrients in the water. Staghorn disappears overnight if you manage to do that.

Most people never really get to the true reset point. Mainly because it's frustrating to change water day in day out and not really see a result. Keep in mind that you may, depending on the condition of your tank, to end up changing the entire volume of water 4-5 times through water changes. Your substrate is a silent enemy in that game - it can release nutrients as you are depleting them with the water changes.

As you see - it can get pretty frustrating and effort-consuming. Just be patient.

--Nikolay


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

niko said:


> With the small and frequent water changes your goal is to "reset" the tank to zero. Meaning for a few days the tank will be left with no nutrients in the water. Staghorn disappears overnight if you manage to do that.
> 
> Most people never really get to the true reset point. Mainly because it's frustrating to change water day in day out and not really see a result. Keep in mind that you may, depending on the condition of your tank, to end up changing the entire volume of water 4-5 times through water changes. Your substrate is a silent enemy in that game - it can release nutrients as you are depleting them with the water changes.
> 
> ...


It looks like this is going to take quite awhile. Will I notice a decrease in staghorn growth during the "reset" process?

Edit: I also assume that I should stop fertilizing in the mean time?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Excel should kill it. Even in your picture you can see it has turned red. After being exposed to excel it goes red, then grey and rots of the leaf over the next week or so. Water changes will help with everything in your tank, fish & plant health, algae prevention, clarity, etc... Don't ever skimp on them, they are the "secret" to a nice tank.


----------

